# Old 50's and 60's salad suggestion



## Lifter (Oct 17, 2004)

Who says salad needs to be lettuce?

Try this one out, and ask the doctor why you can get neither your blood sugar or chloresteral down!

Five Cup Salad

So simple!

A cup of mini-marshmallows
A cup of flaked coconut
A cup of mandarin orage slices (the canned ones), drained
A cup of your favourite fruit cocktail, drained
A cup of sour cream

Mix, chill, and serve...

Some variance...

Substitute yoghurt for the sour cream using the flavoured ones for theme, or vanilla for simple fat reduction

Substitute maraschino cherries (drained) for fruit cocktail to REALLY make it a kid favourite

Substitute one of the newer fruit cocktails with tropical fruit, or make your own!


----------



## Audeo (Oct 17, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> Who says salad needs to be lettuce?
> 
> Try this one out, and ask the doctor why you can get neither your blood sugar or chloresteral down!



That's funny, lifter!!!

Gosh, I was raised on this stuff.  My mother's version of Ambrosia Salad and I love it to this day!


----------



## middie (Oct 17, 2004)

omg i love ambrosia


----------



## Lifter (Oct 17, 2004)

Has either of you ever run across the "correct" recipe for "Waldorf Salad"?

If I recall correctly (geez, when can we use acronyms?)..IIRC, it was chopped walnuts, whipped cream, slivered diced apple, coconut flakes...and was an absolute dream of unhealthy eating, but expensive to make, and therefor not one I'd want to waste a lot of money experimenting with, especially if anyone here already has it in some withered old file from days of yore...


----------



## middie (Oct 17, 2004)

sorry lifter but no i haven't. i'll look for it if you want me to


----------



## Lifter (Oct 17, 2004)

I'd certainly be glad to have it, if you can dig it out of wherever...isn't it funny how the recipes you want are old ones?

Lifter


----------



## middie (Oct 18, 2004)

cause they're classics lol. okay i'll see if i can find the recipe for you


----------



## Audeo (Oct 18, 2004)

From the withered old files....

Actually, this is from "I'll Have What They're Having -- Legendary Local 
Cuisine" by Linda Stradley, History of Salads and Salad Dressings:

"...

1893 - Oscar Michel Tschirky (1866-1950), maitre d'hotel, is usually given credit for creating this salad for a private party on the pre-opening of New York’s Waldorf Astoria Hotel on March 13, 1893.  He was known as "Oscar of the Waldorf." Oscar worked at the Waldorf Astoria Hotel from its opening until he retired in December of 1943. 

In 1896, Oscar Tschirky compiled a cookbook called The Cook Book by Oscar of the Waldorf and gave the recipe for this salad using only apples, celery, and mayonnaise. Oscar recipe is as follows:

Waldorf salad - Peel two raw apples and cut them into small pieces, say about half and inch square, also cut some celery the same way, and mix it with the apple. Be very careful not to let any seeds of the apples be mixed with it. The salad must be dressed with a good mayonniase.

At some point, walnuts were added to the recipe. In The Waldorf-Astoria Cookbook published in 1981 by Ted James and Rosalind Cole, it includes the walnuts or pecans. 

Today, there are at least 17 Billion variations on this classic.  Love the stuff!


----------



## Claire (Oct 18, 2004)

Thank you Audeo ... another food history fan, obviously, only a lot better than I.  I just remembered that another ingredient was celery.  

In another, slighly lighter and more modern vein, take cubed apples, celery, walnuts and a little blue cheese (don't need a lot) and dress it with a vinigarette of sherry vinegar and a nut based oil (walnut, hazelnut).  If the nut oil is very strong, mix it half and half with a vegetable oil.  I like a little sugar, you go to taste.  Definitely is NOT Waldorf salad (mayo makes it), but is a nice fall salad for those of us who live in apple lands.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 18, 2004)

What about all those Jello salads?  Made with all kinds of other ingredients (including 7 Up in one I remember reading).  Growing up in the midwest, I always saw these on the potluck table, along with 50 kinds of potato salad and baked beans.  Was it just 'cuz they were so easy to make?


----------



## Lifter (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for your research ladies!

I'm going to try both Audeo's and Claire's, one for old lang syne and the other because its so interesting!

Any suggestion on apple type?    I'm thinking "Mutsu"...a sort of "Crispin" apple, green and very crunchy, grown locally...

Suggestions?


----------



## Lifter (Oct 18, 2004)

I meant to mention somewhere, I've got a number of "old" recipe books, including an "Our Heritage Cookbook" from a Mennonite community out west that I bought some 25 years ago, and its recipes were written by people arguably in their 60's or 70's at that date...nothing flashy, just good honest cooking with real ingredients...as well as a set of "30 odd" year old volumes..I also make a point of buying a local cookbook in each location we fly off to each spring with work...Mexico, Bahamas etc...so can supply some of the truly weird and wonderful from those points, too...

I love Ukrainian cooking from the Cdn prairies, and was quietly chuckling where I'm giving Texans instructions on how to "doctor" beans...(see the "Miscellaeneous" section...

I've always wanted to cook "my' chili for a texan!...

Lifter


----------



## Audeo (Oct 19, 2004)

8) 

And I'll bite on that chili recipe of yours, too.....as long as you PROMISE that it doesn't contain either cinnamon or peanut butter!


----------



## middie (Oct 19, 2004)

lifter are you sure waldorf salad was done with whip cream and not mayo?
everything i find has mayo in it


----------



## Lifter (Oct 19, 2004)

That's the way I recall it Middie...but it was, in fact, a very long time ago, and of course I could be mistaken, but doubt my Mother or Aunts would have thought to use mayo like this...

And, of course, there's the possibility that they caught on to something different and "good" as a variant...

No cinnamon or peanut butter in my chili, Audeo (probably stuff just as weird to Texans, but there you go!) but will wait you suggestion of where to post it...

Lifter


----------



## Alix (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Lifter, have you posted any of those yummy Ukrainian recipes? I am looking for versions of holupchee (OK I can say it but not spell it!) or cabbage rolls, whatever you call them. What I am looking for are the recipes with the three grains in them. Rice, buckwheat and_______. If you have a good one, can you post it? Pretty please? Under Ethnic maybe?


----------



## Audeo (Oct 20, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> No cinnamon or peanut butter in my chili, Audeo (probably stuff just as weird to Texans, but there you go!) but will wait you suggestion of where to post it...
> 
> Lifter



How about under "Soups, Stews and Casseroles", Lifter.  And I shall look forward to it...and the expansion of my horizons!!!


----------



## bege (Oct 30, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> What about all those Jello salads?  Made with all kinds of other ingredients (including 7 Up in one I remember reading).  Growing up in the midwest, I always saw these on the potluck table, along with 50 kinds of potato salad and baked beans.  Was it just 'cuz they were so easy to make?



Try...'cuz they were so good too.  My adult children would disown me if I did not fix whole orange/cranberry/nut gelatin, for Christmas and Thanksgiving.  My DH's favorite is orange jello and fruit cocktail.  I prefer veggies and fruit combos in mine.  I even have one with canned corned beef and veggies.  Very good.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 30, 2004)

Golden Glow Gelatin Salad (recipe 1950-60 written the same)

Grate 2 cups raw carrots
Drain, but RESERVE THE JUICE: 1 cup canned crushed pineapple
HEAT TO BOILING:
7/8 cup pineapple juice
7/8 cup water
1/2 tsp salt
DISSOLVE IN THE HOT LIQUID:
1 small pack lemon gelatin
CHILL and when the jelly is about to set, combine it with
the carrots, the pineapple and:
(1/2 cup chopped pecans)
Place in a wet mold. Chill until firm.
Unmold on :
Lettuce.
Serve with
Mayonnaise.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 30, 2004)

Red Hot Salad
Servings: 6

6 oz Cherry Jell-O; (2 Pkgs) 
4 oz Red Hots Candy 
3 cup Boiling Water 
20 oz Pineapple; Crushed, Undrained 
2 cup Applesauce 

Dissolve Jell-O and red hots (also known as Cinnamon Imperials) in boiling 
water. When cooled to room temperature, add pineapple and applesauce. Pour 
into oiled 8-cup mold. Chill before serving.


----------



## bege (Nov 2, 2004)

Deb, those salads sound great.  Don't know which to try first.  I think it will be the carrot and pineapple.


----------

